# is peat moss ok for hermann's?



## cueboy007 (Jan 26, 2011)

Or should I use coconut coir or together?
I can't find top soil this time of the year. All of them come with fertilizer and white stuff in them.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 26, 2011)

Peat moss is fine for Hermann's. It is nothing more than dried and shredded Sphagnum moss. As a sole ingredient for a substrate it will dry out very quickly due to it being so loosely held together. Mixing it wil coconut coir isn't really going to achieve desired results either since both have similar qualities and reactions to heat and dry air. They both dry out. A better mix that will retain moisture well would be either of the above mixed with organic top soil or organic potting soil. Organic soils don't contain chemical based fertilizers. They do however contain some amount of natural fertilizers, usually in the form of dried and ground poultry castings-chicken poop. I have used a mixture of about 60% organic soil, 30% coconut coir and the rest ground sphagnum and leaf litter as a substrate for several years now for all of my hatchling and young tortoises and have seen absolutely no adverse effects. The mixture holds moisture well, holds it's form well but also allows for firm footing and digging.


----------



## moswen (Jan 26, 2011)

i personally use straight cypress mulch in my sullies enclosure, i just recently began to mix it with some top soil in my spider tortoise's enclosure since they like to dig in deeper, i think it gives them a better feeling of security. anyways. i used to mix cypress mulch and coco coir together if you want something to mix with coco coir. i've never heard of anyone using peat moss until just now, but i just did a quick internet search and found that a lot of people do use it. mostly i saw people with box turtles, so it must be great at retaining moisture. one of richard fife's posts on his website has him explaining pyramiding and his findings with humidity eliminating it, and he stated that he used canadian sphagnum peat moss. i'm sure that and plain 'ole "peat moss" may not be exactly the same thing though. so, i guess, whatever you want to do!



oops, GB sorry we must have been typing at the same time haha!


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 26, 2011)

I use peat moss unmixed for my sullies and it holds moisture just fine for me. I don't have it directly under the basking light (there's a large, flat rock there) so I don't have the problem of it drying out quickly. It stays nice and moist, even on the top. I have a peat moss/organic potting soil mix for my boxy, which also works well. In there, I don't have to worry about the hot basking light drying it out, since she doesn't require the high temp the sullies do. 

If it works for you, go for it - it's definitely a cheap solution!


----------



## cueboy007 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm trying to find a mix that is not too loose, so my hermann's can dig, and not make a huge mess.


----------



## montana (Jan 27, 2011)

I would go with cypress and then coir .. Peat is a mess ,,, Cypress seams the best for holding moisture and not molding ..


----------



## cueboy007 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd go with cypress if I could find it in Canada.
I can only get it in Zoo Med packages, and I need 3 or 4 24qt bags to fill their enclosure, it's gonna cost at least $100...
I had Aspen shavings before, but mold was a problem.


----------



## Zouave (Apr 9, 2011)

Is the ZooMed/proper herp stuff somehow treated or sterilized? If not then maybe these guys can help? http://www.vanbeeks.com/cypress-mulch.aspx

store locations and bulk delivery
http://www.vanbeeks.com/contact.aspx


----------



## Cameron (Apr 9, 2011)

one thing to think about is that peat is very dusty if it is allowed to dry out.


----------

